# Dankung Custom Titanium Slingshot



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

A package came in the mail today. There were two things remarkable about that package: the first was that I'd placed the order with Dankung so long ago that I pretty much had forgot it and the second was that it took about thirty minutes and a very sharp knife to get it open.

Once I had this sling in my hand I was surprised by the quality of the build. It's bigger than the other slingshots I've got from them. I have a General II for shooting BB's but this sling is a full sized frame almost five and a half inches tall and four and a quarter wide. It's made of three eights' titanium rod so it is very strong and also light, well polished and curved so it fits the hand well. They wrapped the handle with the tape used on golf clubs and tennis rackets so it's very comfortable to hold. It has the typical loops at the top of the forks so it's easy to take looped tubes on and off, much faster and more secure than bands with clamps. The fork loops are angled back toward the shooter a few degrees so the tube loops slide easily to the top when you draw back to shoot. All in all, this slingshot is well worth the $62.00 I paid for it. I checked the metal with a magnet and it is not the least bit magnetic so I'll believe them when they say it's titanium. It's way too light to be stainless steel.

Chinese Post must put mail in a container and ship it when the container is full. Dankung said the sling would take a week or two longer than most because they custom make them to order. You add two weeks to the two months it takes to fill the shipping container and a little more time to cross the Pacific and bingo....it shows up on your doorstep.

Anyone who wants an indestructible slingshot that looks, feels, and shoots well with tubes of any strength you can pull, you best get one of these.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

You didn't really plan to post all those wonderful words about an amazing slingshot WITHOUT a PHOTO!?

Did you?

I mean, did you?!

What if we say, PLEEEEEEASE!?


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

KawKan said:


> You didn't really plan to post all those wonderful words about an amazing slingshot WITHOUT a PHOTO!?
> 
> Did you?
> 
> ...


Haven't you noticed I don't even have an avatar? If I knew how to put pictures on the forum they would already be there. I had enough trouble learning to write, they never taught me to draw and I've never figured out how to take the things I see and transfer them to another medium. They kicked me out of music class when I was in the first grade.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL.

That is an awesome frame and for the money its hard to beat. One day I shall have one.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Is this it? http://www.dankung.com/sites/default/files/productDescIma/slings/dkCool/titaDD.JPG


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Is this it? http://www.dankung.com/sites/default/files/productDescIma/slings/dkCool/titaDD.JPG


Mine looks like the one on the left. Thanks


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

They look rugged when I get all my pictures done will be a while yet I am like VAshooter only much worse with computers so how do you or better question what do you type in on e-mail to get them sent to a forum bet I will need that info. later!! WS


----------

